

Remove stubborn Apple icons (Newsstand, Voice Memos etc) without Jailbreaking - arrowgunz
http://rag3hack.no-ip.org/
Visit this link on your iPhone
======
arrowgunz
Open the link on your iPhone. One thing you should know, the icons will re-
appear after a device reboot.

